# Mineral Question



## Bsumme10

I have a neighbor farmer that told me he has loose mineral in his barn (about 20 bags). The mineral is probably 10-12 years old. My question is...is it still good? Its been kept in a barn so kept dry just didn't know if over time it might lose its quality.


----------



## Forthright

Vitamins tend to be very labile and degrade quickly. My formulator friends say the shelf life is _90-120 days_ on vitamins and minerals, although I doubt most producers feed out that quickly. I would think 10-12 years makes the mineral pretty worthless.


----------

